# 2018 chevy Cruze hatchback improvements



## Newbiecruze92 (Jul 4, 2018)

So what I’m womdering about is how can I improve my car with it not being bumpy on the roads


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I didn't find my Cruze to be bumpy when I had it. What package do you have, or what wheel / tire combo. The 205/55/16 is the best riding setup, do you have the 17's or 18's?


----------

